# 2 minute delivery



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Heard on business report yesterday they are test marketing lockers where you can get your delivery in as little as 2 minutes. That would have to be a locker station at a distribution warehouse. That would be the only way to do it so quickly. It's in Los Angeles and a few other cities.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

That's called a store.



(Am I wrong? Anyone else remember the old 1980s-90s Service Merchandise stores where you'd walk through the showroom (electronics, housewares, furniture), pick out whatever crap you wanted, pay for it, and go wait for it to come down the conveyor belt from the warehouse?


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yep now I'm going crazy trying to remember the name lol. I remember it well!. I thought this was interesting but damn people if you need something that quick just go to Target! Geez


----------

